# Sauerkraut



## S-Pained (Jun 17, 2012)

Good or bad? It's a natural food that has a really interesting complex mix of probiotics - particularly Lactobacillus plantorum. Although it has some possible negatives, cabbage is a FODMAP source but I wonder if it is so bad if fermented (already part digested)? It is quite salty but maybe a little each day could be beneficial? It is tasty and full of fibre too.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

S-Pained said:


> Good or bad? It's a natural food that has a really interesting complex mix of probiotics - particularly Lactobacillus plantorum. Although it has some possible negatives, cabbage is a FODMAP source but I wonder if it is so bad if fermented (already part digested)? It is quite salty but maybe a little each day could be beneficial? It is tasty and full of fibre too.


You are so right about the goodness of cultured foods / fermented foods that start with a culture and as they are stored for days to weeks build the good healthy bacteria numbers (probiotics) that increase numbers of healthy bacteria in your bowel. In different countries there are traditional cultured foods such as sauerkraut in Europe, Kimchi (pickled fermented cabbage) in Korea, Yoghurt (only certain probiotic rich ones), Kefir and in Northern Europe people eat fermented berries.As the food ferments, the bacteria number increase and the gas that builds is released into the air. So the great thing is that when you eat this food (even fermented cabbage) the gas has already left the cabbage so it does not continue to ferment in you!So a fermentable food such as FODMAP rich foods is an issue for many with IBS but food that is already fermented is not and in fact is probably very healthy to include daily in your diet.


----------

